# Pls some advice on test results



## Daisy17 (Nov 12, 2009)

Since I don't currently have a family Doc, I ask my GYN to run blood work annually. He circled "out of range TSH & said to see a GP. But, should I just go to an Endocrinologist? I'm a working single mom and just want to find out what I need to do ASAP. Thyroid results were:

T3 Uptake 31
T4 (Thyroxine) total 10.4
Free T4 Index 3.2
TSH 3rd generation .23L

The TSH was the one circled. My hair has been falling out...another reason time is of the essence!. Also, having trouble losing weight & have had some insomnia. I appreciate anyone sharing their knowledge on this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Daisy17 said:


> Since I don't currently have a family Doc, I ask my GYN to run blood work annually. He circled "out of range TSH & said to see a GP. But, should I just go to an Endocrinologist? I'm a working single mom and just want to find out what I need to do ASAP. Thyroid results were:
> 
> T3 Uptake 31
> T4 (Thyroxine) total 10.4
> ...


Hi, Daisy17 and welcome to the board. Thank you for posting your ranges. With such a low TSH, it would "seem" that you are hyperthyroid but it is hard to tell w/o the ranges for these lab results. Different labs use different ranges.

Did the doctor run any antibody tests? A GP can be the best doc for thyroid if he she knows what to do and understands thyroid. At least the GP can run some antibodies' tests and if necessary, refer you.


----------

